# Water moccasin day 2



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

This was the second day of our snake eradication program. I wish we could have had all the pics of what we killed. We had probably 7 or 8 for the day, but, when we hit them on the tree limb they were on they just got knocked off into the water, and we weren't about to go grabbing for them so we only got to bring home for pics these three. There was one we killed, but, couldn't get that was as big as my forearm. Freaky...... Frogman


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Madison, do you tan the skins? Would make a nice belt covering.

Oh yeah, nice shorts Jarret








Philly


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Madison, astonishing hunt, they seems the bifeed version of the vipers I was hunting when Lad, but for what I know they also have a way deadly kiss. Do you shot them from boat? I read they are aggressive too. Usually when It happens to me to shot a snake (not often) with catapult it die easy: immediately if head hitted (still remember the poisoned theeh coming out from lower jaw after a very well placed hit) take much more time if the bullet brake the central spin. But again snakes here are the pets of Your's so...hat up.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

7 or 8 good shooting how far are these from your house. If I see that many snakes in one day I am selling my house.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to shoot frogs all the time with the slingshot when I was a kid. Never got a snake though. Snakes are hard to kill. Good work.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

philly said:


> Madison, do you tan the skins? Would make a nice belt covering.
> 
> Oh yeah, nice shorts Jarret
> 
> ...


Thanks Philly The shorts are for incase one came in the boat i could jump out . lol


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish I had been into slingshots for those years i spent down by the lake I would have had plenty to shoot at. We had a ton of water moccasin's and rattlesnakes down there and around this time of year they would show up all over the place fortunately our place was in the country and our neighbors were a vacant hunting club so shotguns were easily discharged with no complaints.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

This is an annual snake hunt we do almost every year. With all the high water over the past two years, and the dogs being bitten all summer long we wanted to get on them early this year. At first i thought we where early, but i was wrong. We used amber and black dubble band naturals with 45 slugs, man i almost cut one in half! Video coming soon! Fun fun fun. Jerett


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I will be watching this crusade very closely, I'm no coward....but I'll tell you what, I'd run away from these excursions in a hurry after hearing that they'll charge you if you miss!









Doesn't matter, you guys can handle all those snakes and I'll stand back and be happy there are less of them in the world..

Good shooting, great pictures, and thanks for sharing with us!

Cheers - John


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

Nest Buster said:


> Madison, do you tan the skins? Would make a nice belt covering.
> 
> Oh yeah, nice shorts Jarret
> 
> ...


Thanks Philly The shorts are for incase one came in the boat i could jump out . lol
[/quote]

I actually have the same pair of shorts, along with another pair of board trunks with a light blue floral pattern.

Edit: Sorry for such a large bump, was not paying attention to the date.


----------

